# biscuit tuck and roll



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

what is the best way i will be using 2 inch foam...should i tuck it in the foam sew to seat or sew to the material by leaving a quarter inch or so after i tuck the sides will all be wrinkled crush everything...im using factory seats im not building any unless thats the best way then its all basically staples..let me know


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ya what he said i wanna here these details


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

you doin it with the deep creased lines between the bottons?

2" thick foam will makle things a little hard that way.

with 3 or 4 inch foam, a small amount of glue will hold it in the grooves,then you just gotta figue out how you want to tie your bottons down.

but using factory seats/foam, i dont have any idea, but someone on here has been workin on one recently.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

when i did the buttons on my couch in the back of my hearse i used steel wire and ran it through the buttons, then through the foam, pulled them tight as hell and wrapped the wire from each button together under the foam.


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

im talking just not building and sewing it after i make the tuft i didnt want to use buttons though just the tuft look with wrinkles on the sides..and trim...so if i cut a v groove half down the two inch i will have a i inch by 4 inch tuft...so is 3 or 4 inch better


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

im not using factory foam im buying two inch extra foam making my tuft which will be the middle of the seats then im sewing that by leaving a quarter or half inch to the sides which is the bottom half and so its all one heighth im going with 2 inch also the bottom of the seats or the sides or trim whatever will be wrinkled...basically can i use factory seats or do i have to build seats and staple i guess thats my question ...otherwise trial and error :uh:


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

hey hearseballa you there what up


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

whast goin on ?


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

by the way that got butoons with like tabs on them sort a like the gold things for paper you bend the two tabs back it holds the paper ...well they got buttons for upholstery like that put your materyial on the button push it through the foam bend the tabs back and your done easier than wire or threading


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

not much just chillin


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

hows the hearse coming along


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1989ltc_@Oct 16 2006, 02:05 PM~6378351
> *by the way that got butoons with like tabs on them sort a like the gold things for paper you bend the two tabs back it holds the paper ...well they got buttons for upholstery like that put your materyial on the button push it through the foam bend the tabs back and your done easier than wire or threading
> *


where the hell do i get those buttons at? :0


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

hoss cutlass what up havent seen you here befo what are you doing on the cutti


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1989ltc_@Oct 16 2006, 02:07 PM~6378361
> *hows the hearse coming along
> *


i got all my doorpanels done in the 2 tone like my couch. my poppers shorted out so i have to rip my driver door panel off. as soon as i get a little more money my insides are done :cheesy:


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

i found them here in phoenix hr supply


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

oh and one other thing 























hoss loves cock! :nono: :tongue:


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

sweet how hard are door poppers to put in im putting them on my lincoln with suice back doors


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

stricktly pussy for me and damn proud of it


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

it was my first time putting them in and i think i fucked them up. but from what i seen not hard. i wished i would have kept my inside handles but damn ass me decided to get rid of them and do a push button


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

im going flat panels too


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

with lincoln symbols


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

why did you need apush button dont the dorr popper remote work in nd out thats how im hoping to do it...i hit the remote on my key chain opens the door no button needed then possibly get an emergency kit incase no battery...and since i will have an alarm that sounds like a machine gun that will be protected also


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=284207


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1989ltc_@Oct 16 2006, 02:34 PM~6378597
> *why did you need  apush button dont the dorr popper remote work in nd out thats how im hoping to do it...i hit the remote on my key chain opens the door no button needed then possibly get an emergency kit incase no battery...and since i will have an alarm that sounds like a machine gun that will be protected also
> *


my kit came with pushbuttons and the remote. i got rid of my interior door handles so i could just use the push buttons to open the car when i was inside it


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

red ghost good work..im trying the same thing i just want to know how i can add extra foam to my factory seats...but sew them first with the foam then add to factory seats and hog ring down


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

hearse ball you dont like just using one thing to open your doors and waht spolenoids did you use


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

my bad hearse balla


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

um i don't know it was like 90bucks off ebay for the kit- 2 keychain remotes, 2 50lb solinoids, poppers(which fucking sucked and fell apart) 2 3 foot strands of steel wire and wire loom, and 2 black push buttons which the push buttons fucking died too. so i went and bought starter push buttons for like 3 or 4 bucks at autozone.


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

the way ive done it is by glueing the foam onto a piece of wood then cutting some squares shapes into the foam just by making a grid pattern with a razor,then tuck in the material into the slits(starting from the middle first obviously)then used some thick thresd and ran it through the foam and the wood underneath the foam and stapled it to the under side of the wood.


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

then snyper how do you attach it to the factory seats


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1989ltc_@Oct 25 2006, 11:59 PM~6446377
> *then snyper how do you attach it to the factory seats
> *


this was a FULL CUSTOM INTERIOR with biscuits,wrinkles,mirrors and swivel seats
so i wouldnt be able to help you out dude,sorry


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

with factory seats you would get some 3 inch foam and cut it to the size of seat...make your cuts(diamonds or squares),get your material and tuck it in the slits,attach your buttons then lay some glue down on the factory foam,position the new foam to were it needs to go and let it dry pull the loose material under the seat,grab tsome hogrings and make sure its tight.an easy way of doing it plus its super comfortable


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

thanks all i think ican do this now..so basically the material on the seat part gets glued down overlapped by the wrinkle and hog ringed in the back and front so it dont move...how about the front seats the same i suppose


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

can u get hogrings at lowes or is it something only shops carry?


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

www.jcwhitney and www.ypurautotrim.com if you go to lowes they might have them but they are probably going to look at you weird jc whitney sells the pliers and like 400 rings for like 17 dollars plus s and p


----------

